# Sausage attachments....



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

My mom has a manual grinder, the little version. I cannot find JUST the sausage stuffer parts. Does anyone have a lead that they can share? I just need the "cone" shaped attachment, however many different sizes there are... Thanks!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Kurt-


WHEW!!! (mopping brow)

Thought this was gonna be one of those perverted, twisted sexual things.... :yikes:


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Take a look in the Cabela's cat. Seams like I remember seeing them in there. You'd prolly need to know what size plates are on the grinder.

Ed


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I checked Cabelas and all I could find was attachments that came with the grinders, not just a set of grinders only......

Les, you would!!


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Yea, I looked in the Cabela's cat last night as well (after I posted). I'm sure they are out there and available somewhere by themselves. All I have are stuffing horns for my wife's KitchenAide ... and they are not a standard size. 

I have an OLD 15 lb stuffer/lard,apple,grape press ... but I do not have the stuffing horns for it. Always meant to pick some up ....but never did.

I'll take a look around the net this afternoon (nothing better to do in these winds) and see if I can come up with something for you.

Ed


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Sent you a pm for more info.

Ed


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ed!!
I'm POLISH!!
:lol:
If ANYBODY has got it...
http://www.sausagemaker.com/

Has got it!

Robert


Lester ~ Ya PerV!!
LOL!
:evilsmile


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> Ed!!
> I'm POLISH!!


    With a name like Robert


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, more info is needed. What attachments are you looking for. The only attachments I can think of are the horns which come in metal and plastic and are different lengths and diameters.

Then there was this one:


> I checked Cabelas and all I could find was attachments that came with the grinders, not just a set of grinders only......


which makes me think that you might have just about everything you need.

Only problem I can think of is that many of the little hand meat grinders take plates that are smaller than 3" and these plates and the "worm screw" could be proprietary to that manufacturer.

My manual grinder is over 50 years old and I buy parts from the Butcher and Packer Supply in downtown Detroit. They have all kinds of 3" plates and other parts that might be needed or wanted. Great bunch of people to work with and they are hunters.

Maybe someone with a fast InterNet connection can find their web site.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

The grinder has a 2 on the side and is very small. There are external threads that I believe are for a "nut" that fits over the stuffer tube and on the outside of the grinder exit hole. I am not sure of the plate size.... I will measure it when I get home and post a pic as well. Thanks for all of the help!! I tried to use it last night and it is way to small for what I want to do with it! Looks like I will add one to my Christmas list


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

It looks very similar to this one....
http://www.chefdepot.net/graphics24/150801.jpg
Not sure how to post the pic directly here so follow link..... I did not find just the funnel kit at this site either...


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Well the number did not help much .... probably not a Enterprise or Chop-Rite as I thought. 

Measure the diameter of the cutting plate. Most likely it will be one of the following sizes:

#5 - 2 1/16
#8 - 2 7/16
#10 (12) - 2 11/16
#20 (22) - 3 1/4
#32 - 3 15/16

My guess is that it is probably a #8 or #10 plate. Go to the following site, Heinson's Country Store and hover over Meat processing (on the left side of screen). When the pop-up box appears, hover over meat grinders. Then over parts. Then click on the correct plate size.

You will find several size horns depending on which size plate you have. My thought would be the plastic (universal) this would allow you to match the horn size to the casing being stuffed. 

May not hurt to look at knives and plates also. To make life easier, start with a large diam plate and then go to a smaller diam on the second grind (and after mixing in the spices). 

I ordered the tube for my stuffer and I'll work on gettin it cleaned up (want to make some brats & Italian from venison anyway). If you want, you can borrow it some time.
Here's a pic of a stuffer like mine:  









Ed


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

My favorite venison sausage is kielbasa using the largest hole plate I could find to buy at the butcher supply house. Grind pork and venison, mix in spices and extra garlic, and grind again stuffing into the casing. Let it age a couple of days in the fridge and then slowly smoke over a wood fire. Comes out like traditional "holiday" sausage according to the relatives who still live in the old country.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hunter333

I have that exact grinder. It's made by Vitantonio Manufacturing Company in Eastlake Ohio. 

I have the plastic tube for filling the casings. The front of this brochure offers four model numbers: 305, 308, 310, 322.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

51, is there a link to their site? I am short on time right now but will look later if you dont have a link..... Thanks for the lead!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Butcher and Packer will have the attachment. They're in downtown detroit on Gratiot (south side of Eastern Market).

http://www.butcher-packer.com


----------



## pamstransky (Dec 3, 2005)

Butcher Supply in Grand Rapids area may help you out. I am not sure where they are located but a local search of the GR area should help you out.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I decided that I needed my own grinder and got one at Gander Mt. It is the medium sized one, #22.  Thanks for the help!


----------

